
Ajit Pai and the FCC Want It to Be Legal for Comcast to Block BitTorrent - loganabbott
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/11/23/1956215/ajit-pai-and-the-fcc-want-it-to-be-legal-for-comcast-to-block-bittorrent
======
gigatexal
Mr. Pai is probably the worst thing to happen to the free and open internet as
we know it. How can we work to oust him? Is it even possible?

------
place1
I used to have an ISP that seamed to throttle bittorrent traffic. Is there
anything people can do to get around this type of behaviour?

------
jrnichols
this is why i cringe when i see the comcast ads claiming that they are so pro
NN and they won't throttle/etc. they say "legal" traffic. we know where
they're going with that... traffic that _they_ consider "legal."

Slimy.

------
thrillgore
Mr. Pai should be charged with treason.

------
mofino
Block SSL traffic? Not even possible. Why does everyone want government
regulation on the internet? It's very short-sighted.

~~~
nkristoffersen
I thought https initial request had to happen in the clear in order to get the
dns resolved? If so, then you can definitely block/throttle https traffic
since you know where it is going.

~~~
mofino
There is even a push to encrypt DNS requests. This throttling hysteria is just
that.

